# Smuggs info?



## senorak (Jul 5, 2012)

We'll be heading to Smuggler's Notch a month from now.  First visit....and my kids are older (15, 17 and 22...though I doubt the 22 year old will come along).  I've checked out the Smuggs website; as well as reviews here on TUG and Tripadvisor.  

Do we pay the activities fee before we arrive, or is that handled at check in?  Our confirmation from RCI says "SY 30", which I take to mean the Sycamore building, correct?

How about the adult activities?  (If you've read my post on the "lounge", you'll see that I was/am left alone quite a bit on our trip to HHI.)  I just don't want to travel all that way, and be left to sit by the pool w/ a book.  Don't think DH and my son will be doing as much golfing as in HHI, so I'm hoping to get some "family time" and/or couple time.

Any TUGgers going to be at Smuggs during the week of the 5th-12th?

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 5, 2012)

senorak said:


> We'll be heading to Smuggler's Notch a month from now.  First visit....and my kids are older (15, 17 and 22...though I doubt the 22 year old will come along).  I've checked out the Smuggs website; as well as reviews here on TUG and Tripadvisor.
> 
> Do we pay the activities fee before we arrive, or is that handled at check in?  Our confirmation from RCI says "SY 30", which I take to mean the Sycamore building, correct?
> 
> ...



I own there, in Sycamores. Not sure, but I would think you would pay activity fee on check in and then they will give you the pass cards. Yes. SY 30 is Sycamores. There are plenty of other things to do besides the pools. They have guided hikes, wikes and walks every day at different times; they have all kinds of classes- crafts, exercise, food prep., painting, etc.  going on. You can rent Segways. If you go on the website and click on plan your vacation, look at "Activities at a Glance" and you will see the weeks' schedule. You can also view the resort guide with the descriptions of the activities. You also get these when you check in.

We enjoy the Comedy Club on Monday night. They also have a magician show and hypnosis show for adults. You can have drinks in Bootleggers Lounge with some entertainment there. In addition, you can go on canoeing/kayaking outings through the resort and biking in Stowe on the beautiful bike path there (you can rent bikes right at the path). Stowe is a nice town to visit. We go to the movies there, shop, and also they have a great live theater there- we go to every time we are up there. Good restaurants there as well. Smuggs has several restaurants on site. There are antique shops around the area, as well as Ben and Jerry's in Waterbury. If you are so inclined, driving out to Burlington is a treat-Church Street, Lake Champlain (we are taking a boat ride out this year). Nice bike path and beaches there. There are teen activities and camps as well at the resort.

Smuggs is the kind of place where you don't have to leave the resort to do things, but there is also a lot around the area if you do the research. This is our 15th year going up and we never tire of it and always find new things to do, as well as the old standbys.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you want to do a zip line tour, the ArborTrek gives a discount to people staying at Smuggs.  We had a blast.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 5, 2012)

We just came back from Smuggs. We had a good time, but I regretted buying the Smuggs pass almost as soon as I had plunked down the money. The Smuggs pass gets you a discount on the children's camps, plus access to several pool/water slide areas. Before you buy the pass, go over and take a look at the pools and see if your family would enjoy them. Our kids (similar in ages to yours) weren't especially interested in them, so for us it was kind of a waste of money.

They enjoyed Arbortrek, and they also did the yoga wike in the rain and a Swedish massage class and a couple of other classes. DH and one DD did the llama trek.


----------



## janej (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us.   We are also going in a few weeks for the first time in summer.    What can you do without the Smuggs pass?   I know it probably won't be worth the price as the kids might be bored after getting on the slides a few times.   But I don't know if we can find enough to do without it.



wackymother said:


> We just came back from Smuggs. We had a good time, but I regretted buying the Smuggs pass almost as soon as I had plunked down the money. The Smuggs pass gets you a discount on the children's camps, plus access to several pool/water slide areas. Before you buy the pass, go over and take a look at the pools and see if your family would enjoy them. Our kids (similar in ages to yours) weren't especially interested in them, so for us it was kind of a waste of money.
> 
> They enjoyed Arbortrek, and they also did the yoga wike in the rain and a Swedish massage class and a couple of other classes. DH and one DD did the llama trek.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

janej said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with us.   We are also going in a few weeks for the first time in summer.    What can you do without the Smuggs pass?   I know it probably won't be worth the price as the kids might be bored after getting on the slides a few times.   But I don't know if we can find enough to do without it.



If your staying in a community with it's own pool, like Aspens, North Hill or Sycamores or Mountain Laurels, you can use that pool I believe-not 100 % sure - without passes. Again, I could be wrong about that. If you want to have use of the so-called "public" pools - Notchville Park, Mountainside - then you need the pass and also for the children's/teen's camps. Older kids will not care about using the other pools I would think, unless they are really into the slides. If you are staying in North Hill, the pool there has a slide.

Also, the guided hikes need a pass. They hold a country fair and some activities out on the "green" during the week and younger kids like that, things like an outdoor movie night, a bonfire singalong, etc.  which are free(I still go to that, even though I have no small kids or grandchildren- brings back memories!)

What you don't need a pass for are the individual pay as you go activities, like the Arbortrek Zip Line, Segways, multitude of classes, canoe/kayak excursions, "adventure camps" for specific age groups, evening adult entertainment like the Comedy club (minimal fee includes two drinks)and Hypnosis show (minimum fee). You can rent bikes if you do not have your own right at Smuggs, or as I previously posted, at the Stowe bike path.

You can do your own hiking/waterfall viewing for free. The resort has plenty of info, they can give you on self- guided hikes in the area and at the resort. Hiking up in the Notch is an experience if you're into that. Certainly driving through is! Some people go golfing at other places (they have golf clinics and excursions) and some go fishing. There is a driving range where you pay for the bucket of balls. They have tennis courts and clinics as well. You would have to pay for the use I believe and definitely for the clinics.There is free shuffleboard and basketball and a small bland mini golf-not sure if you need passes for that. But on Mountain Road in Stowe there is a much better mini golf with all the bells and whistles.

As driving to and from places takes a while in this rural area, you can probably fill a day. There are small museums (Snowflake in Jericho)and sights around (Fairbanks Museum in St. Johnsbury, as well as the Dog Chapel). The Boyden winery is right nearby the resort and they have a canoe trip where you can canoe to the winery. Just keep in mind that Vermont is more of an Earthy/outdoorsy/sleepy kind of place. This is not the place for big night life, gambling, late night dancing, etc. This is a family resort; it is not like a "Sandals" type resort if you know what I mean. It was designed for families with children (initially as a ski resort, but is very popular in the summer now. We own in summer).

There are movie theaters in Essex, Morrisville and Stowe. You can rent movies at the country store in the resort village. Burlington is a happening place for younger people since there are 4 universities there. There is plenty of sightseeing you can do-but you have to drive around. Again, Ben and Jerry's, Cold Hollow Cider Mill, Lake Champlain Chocolates, Green Mountain Coffee-in Waterbury-can do those all in one relaxing day. 

Hope you enjoy your stay there! You should be able to keep everyone busy for the most part if they like the outdoors.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 6, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> They have guided hikes, wikes and walks every day at different times; they have all kinds of classes- crafts, exercise, food prep., painting, etc.  going on.





wackymother said:


> They enjoyed Arbortrek, and they also did the yoga wike in the rain and a Swedish massage class and a couple of other classes.



Okay, I have to ask:  what's a wike?   

I've googled the word, and nothing comes up that I can equate to a "wike".

Another question, for our trip next summer to Smuggler's Notch:  we have family about 20 minutes away.  Will they be able to come and swim, etc.?  If we get the pass, I don't think they can use it, too, right?  But, when we've stayed at other resorts and had guests, they were welcome to use the pools along with us.  If we don't get an activities pass, and just stay there to swim and use other free activities, can we have guests?   

Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2012)

wike= walk/hike

We leave for our first trip to Smuggs next Sunday.  Can't wait to get out of the 100+ weather we have been having.

I don't see why you can't get bracelets for the Smuggs pass for up to the capacity of your unit.  Just say that you have additional guest that aren't coming until later in the week and sign them  up as staying in your room if you have the extra space.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 6, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> wike= walk/hike
> 
> We leave for our first trip to Smuggs next Sunday.  Can't wait to get out of the 100+ weather we have been having.
> 
> I don't see why you can't get bracelets for the Smuggs pass for up to the capacity of your unit.  Just say that you have additional guest that aren't coming until later in the week and sign them  up as staying in your room if you have the extra space.



Thanks!  "wike" is just a walk or hike??  :rofl: 

Our unit has a capacity of 5.  My husband and I, and our teen daughter will be there, so that's 3.  Another daughter and her husband live nearby, so that's 5.  Problem is, they have 2 toddlers, who will be 2, almost 3 then, and just turned one year old.  Are they free, like at Disney, so they don't count?


----------



## senorak (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Cleared things up on the Smuggs pass.  I thought that with that, the only activities we'd have to pay for would be the "big ticket" items, like Segway and Zipline, but I was mistaken.  I know we will drive into nearby towns and do some sightseeing, as well as DH doing a bit of golf on small, local courses.  Will definitely look at the smuggs info page a bit closer.....and see if the pass is worth it, (which I am doubting at this point), since it now sounds like we will be shelling out $$$ on top of the pass.

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks!  "wike" is just a walk or hike??  :rofl:
> 
> Our unit has a capacity of 5.  My husband and I, and our teen daughter will be there, so that's 3.  Another daughter and her husband live nearby, so that's 5.  Problem is, they have 2 toddlers, who will be 2, almost 3 then, and just turned one year old.  Are they free, like at Disney, so they don't count?



It's more than a walk. Most would consider it a hike because Vermont ain't flat! Wikes are just not as intense as say, hiking up Mt. Mansfield.

Passes can cover the amount of people (ask the resort about the toddlers, but I do believe they count) for your unit that can sleep privately (I believe). You can have guests, but they can't use the pools without the pass. Unless your building has it's own pool, which, as I mentioned, check to see if you don't need a pass for that. I don't think so, but not sure. What building are you in?

By the way, there are 2 teen centers (no parents allowed), but you might need a pass for those too. Most of the kids that go to those have been coming up for years and know each other.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 6, 2012)

The kids don't need the Smuggs Pass for the teen centers. It's needed for Notchville, for another pool area that I'm blanking on (but it's mostly for younger kids, except for one good-sized slide), and for Rum Runners, which is supposed to be nice, and good for teens, but it's a good long walk to get there. Also, it gets you a 30 percent discount on the day camps run by Smuggs--not on the specialty camps, which are more expensive and are run by outside vendors. 

We stayed in Mountain Laurels and the pool was for the use of people staying in that area. We could have used it even without the Smuggs Pass. 

The Courtside Pool (which has a slide) is also open to all, no Smuggs Pass needed. 

We also enjoyed Marko the magician (free for some performances, no Smuggs Pass needed) and the hypnotism show (by Marko, with a $15 cover for two drinks).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

wackymother said:


> The kids don't need the Smuggs Pass for the teen centers. It's needed for Notchville, for another pool area that I'm blanking on (but it's mostly for younger kids, except for one good-sized slide), and for Rum Runners, which is supposed to be nice, and good for teens, but it's a good long walk to get there. Also, it gets you a 30 percent discount on the day camps run by Smuggs--not on the specialty camps, which are more expensive and are run by outside vendors.
> 
> We stayed in Mountain Laurels and the pool was for the use of people staying in that area. We could have used it even without the Smuggs Pass.
> 
> ...



Ok. Right. Then the kids don't need a pass for the teen centers. I wasn't sure. The other pool you need a pass for is Mountainside. It has the big slide. That's what I thought about the pools associated with certain buildings. If you are staying in a building/community with it's own pool, you don't need a pass for that pool, just your key card to get into the pool area. A few years ago you needed a pass for Courtside- I didn't know that changed. (It has a much smaller slide than Mountainside).

As for Marko, just the adult evening shows have charges, as you mentioned.


----------



## senorak (Jul 9, 2012)

Another question.....is there one car per unit?  And I noticed on the directions that it mentions driving through a "narrow mountain pass" that is closed during the late fall-spring time period.  We usually take our large conversion van for long trips.....is this suitable, or should we take smaller cars, (in that case, will probably need 2 cars)?  We do plan to leave the resort to visit other areas.

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 9, 2012)

senorak said:


> Another question.....is there one car per unit?  And I noticed on the directions that it mentions driving through a "narrow mountain pass" that is closed during the late fall-spring time period.  We usually take our large conversion van for long trips.....is this suitable, or should we take smaller cars, (in that case, will probably need 2 cars)?  We do plan to leave the resort to visit other areas.
> 
> Deb



We have had multiple cars at our unit. Our son lives in New Hampshire and we live in NY, so he would drive up to stay with us. Driving through the Notch will be much easier with a small car-it is incredibly windy and narrow with big boulders jutting into the roadway- an experience to drive for sure! I wouldn't want you to avoid the Notch because it is part of the experience; plus to drive around it takes 40 minutes instead of like 15 minutes to get to Stowe. I honestly think using smaller cars makes it easier to drive around a rural area, but that's just me....you will have to think this one out.....We have a Rav 4 but we are at the most 3 people with 2 bikes, some bags of food (we do some food shopping when up there but also bring some things) and supplies and 1 carryon suitcase each (there is a washer/dryer in our unit), at any give time.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 9, 2012)

I would not go through the Notch in a conversion van, especially the first time I was seeing it. Especially in the dark, too. Like mpumilia says, it's super-narrow and winding, and remember you're going down a mountain (going to Stowe) or up a mountain (going to Smuggs). There's one part that's like a blind corner, with a huge boulder blocking visibility, very narrow, very exciting. We were in a Sienna minivan and found the whole thing pretty exciting.


----------



## senorak (Jul 9, 2012)

That's what I was thinking re:  taking the conversion van.     Taking two cars means I will have to drive.  But, I think it gives us more freedom, and will be safer.  I know DH and son will want to golf once or twice, (not the country club courses, but some less expensive local courses), and I definitely want to do some sightseeing in the area.  My daughter would also like to visit Dartmouth, and according to mapquest, it's only a 2 hour drive or so.  (Gas cost to drive both cars is the same as taking the conversion van.) 

Thanks for the help.  

DEB


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been up and through the Notch, it really does make a difference between Stowe, on one side, and Smuggler's Notch Resort, on the other.

If you come from Stowe, you'll be driving up the mountain, past lots of lovely inns and restaurants, no chain franchises at all.  Eventually, you will get to Stowe ski area.  In the winter, you've reached a dead end.  The road is blocked past it, because it's impossible to clear because the road is so narrow and winding.  But, from spring throught fall, once you get through the Notch, you're very close to the Smuggler's Notch Resort.

On the other hand, if you go around Stowe, and approach Smuggler's Notch from the other end, there's not really many of those cute little shops and restaurants.  I think that's part of why Smuggler's Notch Resort has so many activities on-site:  not much outside of the resort, unless you drive through the Notch to Stowe.  And you can't do that, half the year!


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 9, 2012)

I picked up a local brochure about the areas covered bridges and spent a day driving around seeing them - just a gorgeous, scenic area.
http://www.vtliving.com/coveredbridges/index.shtml

We also took a ski gondola up the mountain on the Stow side of the Notch which was fun.
http://www.stowe.com/activities/summer/gondola-skyride/

 I did the resort day trip to Montreal as we (girlfriend and me) did not want to drive - but in hind-sight, I would do the drive with DH and myself. Also greatly enjoyed that day.

There was a huge Farmer's Market one day in Stowe selling lots of locally produce art/craft items as well as produce.
Stowe Farmers Market
Mountain Road
Stowe, VT
Ph: 802-253-7231
June - October, Sunday; 11 - 3pm.

We also visited the Trapp Family Lodge of 'Sound of Music' fame and ate in the tea room - also on the Stowe side.

Enjoy your trip....


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Last minute questions for our trip.  Are there grills available and if so are they gas or charcoal?  Do they sell beer in grocery stores (most places seem to but where we live you have to buy both beer and liquor in a liquor store or a bar with a package goods section)?  If you are staying in a unit that does not have washer/dryer how accessible are they? We made the exchange more than a year ago and I deleted the original email and the subsequent confirmations don't list the building. How far is the nearest full grocery store?


----------



## 26weeker (Jul 9, 2012)

we have a ford expedition el and have no problem driving thru the notch. nobody is flying thru there and no one will give you a hard time if you go very slowly. last week a guy in front of us had a small rv and had no problem. i guess it all depends on your comfort level driving your vehicle. last week the country store was under renovations and had a very limited supply of refrigerated items. normally they do sell beer. hanleys market in jeffersonville is about a 10 minute ride, they are much more reasonable. if you want to do a big shopping stop at shaws in stowe or you can go to pricechopper in morrisville.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 9, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Last minute questions for our trip.  Are there grills available and if so are they gas or charcoal?  Do they sell beer in grocery stores (most places seem to but where we live you have to buy both beer and liquor in a liquor store or a bar with a package goods section)?  If you are staying in a unit that does not have washer/dryer how accessible are they? We made the exchange more than a year ago and I deleted the original email and the subsequent confirmations don't list the building. How far is the nearest full grocery store?



I have sent an email to your personal address.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 9, 2012)

We stayed in an Aspen unit.  We had charcoal grills there.  There is a general store in Jeffersonville, a few miles outside of Smuggs.  It had OK prices for food, but a limited selection.  We picked up a few items there, but since it was only a 4 hour trip for us, we brought most of our food with us.  There is a nice, smaller grocery store in Stow with wine and beer.


----------



## senorak (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got the "information packet" in the mail today from Smuggs.  Do we need to make a decision re:  "Smuggs pass" before we arrive at the resort?  Still not sure how many are traveling, (my kids may be taking friends.....and trying to decide if anyone else besides my oldest is staying home.)  Regardless....I know none of the kids would be interest in the "day camps".....but now I guess we go through the activities included on the Smuggs pass and decide if it is worth the price?  

Is the only way to go to the "Rum Runners Hideaway" via the smuggs pass? That is one activity/place I would think the kids, (and us adults), would enjoy.  The hikes/wikes we can do ourselves; same for day trips and/or visiting attractions.  It seems the other activities we'd be interested in are the ones that come w/ fees:  driving range, massage class, maybe ziplining for the adventurous ones.  Are the game rooms included in the basic exchange....or just w/ the Smuggs pass?  Arghhhh.....decisions, decisions.  ***As mentioned before, my kids are older teens, so quite a few of the activities would be of no interest to them****

DEB


----------



## wackymother (Jul 11, 2012)

Game rooms are covered by the pass. We didn't go to Rum Runners, but I hear it's really nice, and you can only go if you have the Smuggs Pass. BUT it's quite a hike up there--that's where the teenagers went on their yoga wike, and they said it was quite a climb. 

The run-by-Smuggs camps are 30 percent off per day if you have the Smuggs Pass. The run-by-outsiders camps are not discounted with the Smuggs Pass--those are the ones that cost $99 per day. 

I think you can buy the Smuggs Pass at any time during your stay, but you have to pay for the whole length of your visit. They will give you a list of what's covered by the pass when you check in...it's surprisingly short. So don't get the pass when you check in--go take a look at the different options and see if they're worth it for your group.


----------



## senorak (Jul 11, 2012)

The one brochure does have a list of what is covered by the pass, so I guess we go through it w/ the kids and see which items they are interested in.  Was just wondering if some items they mention on the pass are also included with the basic exchange.  From my understanding....with the exchange we  get the one pool/hot tub area.  Anything else?

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2012)

senorak said:


> The one brochure does have a list of what is covered by the pass, so I guess we go through it w/ the kids and see which items they are interested in.  Was just wondering if some items they mention on the pass are also included with the basic exchange.  From my understanding....with the exchange we  get the one pool/hot tub area.  Anything else?
> 
> Deb



What exactly does the brochure say? The pass basically covers the "public" pools-Notchville Park, Mountainside and Courtside.What building are you staying in? If it has a pool- that would be Aspens, Sycamores, Mountain Laurels or Tamaracks- then you could use the pool with the corresponding building without a pass, just your unit key. Buildings without a pool use Courtside.

It also covers guided hikes and wikes and the camps. You probably need one to reserve the tennis courts. There are a few other activities they have going on for the kids and teens that you might need to show a pass. I do not know what else you would need it for, as most other activities are fee-based.


----------



## senorak (Jul 11, 2012)

According to my RCI confirmation, we are in Sycamores.  However, the info on today's letter from Smuggs just says "2 bedroom home".  I've read quite a few reviews on various sites that vacationers weren't put in the unit listed on their confirmation.  But, I'm going on the assumption we'll be in Sycamores.   

As for the brochure....the benefits to the "Smuggs Pass":
-unlimited use of 8 heated pools and 4 waterslides (Mountainside Water Park, Notchville Park, Courtside Pool, Rum Runner's Hideaway)
-unlimted use of the "Funzone" Family entertainment center (22 ft. double lane slide, 45 foot obstacle course, mini-golf, arcade games and more)
PLUS....family social, Marko's Magic Show, Woodland mini-golf, Family Splashdown, Goodtime Charlie, FunMeister's Clubhouse, Family Ties, Aqua volleyball, Nature Center, OUter Limits Teen Center, Teen Alley, Teen Dodgeball Tourney, Liquid Courage Karaoke, Bingo Blast, Adult Volleyball, Rain Gutter Regatta, FAmily Pedal Go Cart Race, Family Karaoke, Family Movie on the Green, Vermont Country Fair, Dance Party, Live Band Jam, various hikes/wikes and more!
---various discounts off the children's camp programs.
****fee based activities such as massages, canoe trips, speciality camps, etc. are additional and not covered by smuggs pass***

My question   is anything that is listed on the smuggs pass available (w/ or w/o a fee) if you don't buy the pass?  The only things I could see my kids being interested in are mini-golf, rum runner's hideaway, maybe the teen centers, and perhaps bingo.

DEB


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

senorak said:


> According to my RCI confirmation, we are in Sycamores.  However, the info on today's letter from Smuggs just says "2 bedroom home".  I've read quite a few reviews on various sites that vacationers weren't put in the unit listed on their confirmation.  But, I'm going on the assumption we'll be in Sycamores.
> 
> As for the brochure....the benefits to the "Smuggs Pass":
> -unlimited use of 8 heated pools and 4 waterslides (Mountainside Water Park, Notchville Park, Courtside Pool, Rum Runner's Hideaway)
> ...



Ok. I own in Sycamores. If you are staying there, there is also a clubhouse with pool tables and ping pong, pinball machine, an exercise room, a lounge, etc. So you are good there.
As for the other activities- I don't know how strict they are about seeing if you have a pass or not. They probably will ask at the teen centers and for the nighttime teen Dodgeball and things like that, but who knows... I heard they are getting a bit more strict about the passes. If that's the case, then, yes, you would need a pass for those other things, but they are things your teens won't care to do as you mentioned. They might ask to see your pass when you ask for the mini golf clubs and balls, etc. But, I will tell you, the mini golf leaves a lot to be desired. What you should do is go into Stowe and right on the main road in from the Notch (Rte 108-Mountain Road) there is a great mini golf course (it is a ways down as you drive to Stowe-would be on your right-you'll see it). This course has all the bells and whistles and is sooooooo much better than the bland one at Smuggs. And, as I mentioned, the bike path in Stowe is great-scenic- you can walk some of it or rent bikes right there-it is 5 miles each way-you can do as much or as little as you want. Even stop for lunch in the Stowe area with your bikes. It is a flat paved path with all these quaint little bridges that go over a beautiful creek as you walk/bike. The teens might like this. Stowe might even be having their big craft/food fair- you will see all the big white tents set up and there is lots of shopping and eating and things s like that if they are having it the week you are there.

The activities at the Vermont Country fair are mainly for the smaller children, but you can certainly walk the Green and visit vendors and check out the activities. Just watching the little kids is really enjoyable!

As for Rum Runners Hideaway, they will probably ask for the pass, but, you can definitely hike up there to see it (but not use it) at any time of the day. My husband and I hike up the Meadowlark Trail every year early in the morning before it opens just for the beautiful mountain scenery, the quiet, etc. The Meadowlark Trail is right alongside Sycamores-it is a wide ski trail-there is a very steep part that can be challenging but it is very doable if you are reasonably healthy.

There is also another similar place on the Smuggs property called Bootleggers Basin that you can either hike to or drive to to see. I drive there and park and then walk for exercise-again- early in the morning before the kids camps come to use it. Mountain views, horse farms, etc. Off of Edwards Road (right out of resort gate and right on Edwards). Near the Arbotrek Zip Line and Zorros Mexican restaurant)

We do not have small children (our son is 24). In your situation, the only reason, if at all, I would buy a Smuggs Pass if I were you is if your kids really want to do the water slides or a lot of group hikes. (my son never liked the teen centers much, although he did meet a friend or two there at first and it is a place for them to "hang out". He did like bingo, though, which is really a "kids" bingo, but fun, nonetheless). My son stopped using the water slide pools for the most part by the time he was in his late teens, as they are used a lot by the younger kids. But older kids do use them, also. Whether they would ask for the pass for Bingo, I don't know. You do have to buy the cards (money goes to charity) so I don't see why you would need a pass for that.

By the way, in Stowe, just after you go through the Notch, there is a recreational area where they have an Alpine Slide, a skate park, etc., if they are into that. You can also either drive the toll road up to Mt. Mansfield (worth the cost) or take the Gondola up. During the week, you can even get a package deal to take the gondola up and eat dinner up there at the Cliff House (need reservations).

If your teens don't want to do the other pools/slides- and can do without Bingo, then save the money by not buying the pass and use it to do these other activities and the fee based ones and you will be fine. Enjoy!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, they just redid the Disc Golf Course. Your teens might like that. I am not sure if that would be in the Pass (didn't say so in your brochure). I think that it is a fee-based activity....

P.S. The guided hikes can be fun, but you would need a pass for that. I always liked them because I was alone most times and being with a group was nice; plus, the guides give you lots of info. on the way. And, it was safer if you attempted ones like Sterling Pond and Mt. Mansfield. But, as I think I mentioned before, if you are into hiking and want to go as a family group, you can do some hikes on your own without having to buy a Pass with info. from the front desk- they have them all written up for you. They also have a "Things to Do on a Rainy Day" list, and other local info, like grocery stores, etc. 

Sorry-I did not answer your question about paying for an individual activity normally included in the Smuggs Pass. the answer is No- you cannot pay, for ex., for just using the water slides or playing Aqua Volleyball, or the teen center. The Pass is a package deal.

(By the way- there is a giant indoor waterpark at Jay Peak open to the public, but it is a far ride and I wouldn't recommend it for you first trip to the Smuggs area. You will have enough to do for a week. It is also very expensive- $35 per person I think. I heard it's incredible, but I haven't been to it.)


----------



## JoyC (Jul 12, 2012)

any TUG will be there in Aug 11 for a week? 

I booked a week for my brother's family this summer;  I may stay over a couple of days.  What is the most fun activities for a short stay? 

thanks


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, mpumilia!  We have a daughter who will be 17, almost 18 on our trip.  Our other daughter has 2 toddlers who will be barely 1 year old, and almost 3.  

I think we'll end up passing on the Pass!  They'll all be fine in a regular pool, and we keep telling ourselves when in Stowe that we'll have to try the bike path.  Looks like that's what we will do when we're at Smuggler's Notch!

Even going up to Jay Peak is a good idea.  We have been to Stowe many times now, so we won't mind a drive.

Thanks.


----------



## senorak (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for your detailed reply, mpumilia!   You basically confirmed what I was thinking.....don't think we will buy the pass.  Most of the activities that the kids mentioned were the fee based ones.  And yes, the disc golf is a fee based activity.  You gave us some great ideas for things to do in Stowe and surrounding areas. 

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks, mpumilia!  We have a daughter who will be 17, almost 18 on our trip.  Our other daughter has 2 toddlers who will be barely 1 year old, and almost 3.
> 
> I think we'll end up passing on the Pass!  They'll all be fine in a regular pool, and we keep telling ourselves when in Stowe that we'll have to try the bike path.  Looks like that's what we will do when we're at Smuggler's Notch!
> 
> ...



As long as your building has it's own pool you will be ok. Many buildings do not, although they used to let those people use the Courtside pool and hot tubs. Not sure if that's the case now. I mentioned the ones that do have pools in a prior post.(By the way, the newer units like Sycamores, Aspens and Tamaracks have 2 person whirlpool tubs in the master bathroom). Have a great time!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

JoyC said:


> any TUG will be there in Aug 11 for a week?
> 
> I booked a week for my brother's family this summer;  I may stay over a couple of days.  What is the most fun activities for a short stay?
> 
> thanks



Look at my prior post one the first page of this thread-July 6th. Some ideas that might work.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2012)

We are heading up to Smugg's on Sunday-finally.  We originally booked for last year in 2009 but had to postpone for a year.  This unit has been booked since 12/2010.  I deleted the original email and neither RCI nor Smuggs would tell me which unit.  Smuggs did say that I was booked for a 2 bedroom premium unit.  They said that owners stay in there own units and Wyndham and RCI exchangers  are not guaranteed any particular section.  I remember looking up the original configuration and it had 4 single beds in the 2nd bedroom.  I think this would put us in the Kestrals which would be nice.

My boys are 11 and 6 so we think we will be getting the Smuggs pass.  My 15 yo niece and mother will be taking the train up for half the week.  The more people in your party the more the $340 makes sense.  

Thanks to Mary Ann's suggestion we will be taking a ferry across Lake Champlain on the way to the resort.

We stayed at Massanutten earlier this summer and will be comparing Massanutten's a la carte pricing and activity card plus a la carte to the Smugg's pass plus a la carte.  Knowing what section of the resort you are confirming into is a big plus for Massanutten.  Also at Massanutten every section has access to at least 2 indoor pools and 2 outdoor pools for free.  These pools get very crowded but it didn't really bother my kids that much.  At this point internet is also free at Massanuten.

I was going to do one day of camp for each of my kids but to take advantage of the 25% discount you need to pre register 2 weeks in advance.  We missed that deadline and full price may be more than we want to pay especially for the general camp for the 6 yo.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> We are heading up to Smugg's on Sunday-finally.  We originally booked for last year in 2009 but had to postpone for a year.  This unit has been booked since 12/2010.  I deleted the original email and neither RCI nor Smuggs would tell me which unit.  Smuggs did say that I was booked for a 2 bedroom premium unit.  They said that owners stay in there own units and Wyndham and RCI exchangers  are not guaranteed any particular section.  I remember looking up the original configuration and it had 4 single beds in the 2nd bedroom.  I think this would put us in the Kestrals which would be nice.
> 
> My boys are 11 and 6 so we think we will be getting the Smuggs pass.  My 15 yo niece and mother will be taking the train up for half the week.  The more people in your party the more the $340 makes sense.
> 
> ...



Tracey-if you are staying in Kestrels, they are really nice. But any of the premum units are really nice and they have pools. The Kestrels are in the North Hill section and you will have access (without a pass) to the North Hill pool and activity center. The North Hill pool is both indoors and outdoors and also has two indoor hot tubs. It also has an indoor water play area that the 6 year old will probably love.

Most of the 2 bedroom premiums have a queen bed and 2 single beds in the second bedroom. If it is a 3 bedroom, then one bedroom has a queen bed and the other has all the single beds. The Master bedroom has a king size bed. 

Maybe they will give you the camp discount anyway? You can always ask.

I look forward to hearing your comparison of Massanutten to Smuggs with the passes, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## JoyC (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, mpumilia!   My brother's family has two young kids (7& 9), will use the kids camp, so I think they will buy the SmuggsPass, to get 30% off the kids camp. 

I think that there are a lot of activities for kids and adults to enjoy. thanks


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

One other thing that we always do is Stowe Theater Guild. The next few weeks they are doing "Annie Get Your Gun". It is $20 per adult and $10 per child. A Bargain! Professionals/Broadway- like, but small town atmosphere. Really wonderful.They have a website and you can buy tickets online ahead of time for a fee per ticket, or at the door. We like to get them ahead of time and go to dinner in Stowe and then the show. They have a website so you can see the schedule. It begins July 18th.

Another jem is The Lamoille County Players and they, appropriately, are doing "The Sound of Music". They are located in Hyde Park and the tickets are $18 or $12 for children. That starts next week as well.

(Saint Michael's Playhouse in Colchester also does theater, but we have not been to it and it is a much farther drive)

Good restaurants at Smuggs, especially Hearth and Candle. Our favorite is "The Whip" in Stowe at the Green Mountain Inn. And Harrison's in Stowe (small place- so need to make reservations right away). We also like "158 Main Street" in Jeffersonville - a small hole in the wall type place popular with the locals. Three Mountain Lodge right down the road from the restaurant is good, but a little expensive. However, right now you can go on Restaurant.com and get $25.00 for $5.00 by typing in the promo code "TRAVEL". Nice rustic atmosphere there and they might still have a musician on Friday nights-not sure. (guitar/singer).

Try to take a visit to the Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe where the Von Trapp family, whom the Sound of Music movie was about, had come to live in this country from Austria and family descendents still live here and in the area. (We saw Elizabeth Von Trapp sing in New York where we live last year during the holidays).You can go inside and look around and see the black and white photographs on the walls and you can have "tea" there, or dinner/lunch, but expensive. People own timeshares here as well.


----------



## senorak (Jul 18, 2012)

*updated info*

I called the Smuggs customer service center this morning, (to answer some ?'s I had re:  registration and Smuggs pass)....here are the answers I received:

1.  Registration form DOES NOT need to be completed prior to arrival.  Can fill that out when you check in.

2.  Smuggs Pass may be "pro-rated".  We check in on a Sunday, (and probably won't arrive until late afternoon/early evening).  The rep suggested that we check out the various pools, activities, etc.....and decide if the pass is something we want to use.  If we decide on Tuesday or Wed. to get the pass, the cost is prorated for the remainder of our stay.  

3.  Our unit confirmation, (Sycamore building), from RCI will be the unit we are assigned.  She also said we will have use of the Courtside pool, (w/o the Smuggs Pass).

I was under the impression from the information we received that the Smuggs Pass would be $343 no matter when we purchased it.  With arriving late on Sunday, and probably needing most of the day on Monday to familiarize ourselves with the resort, the option to buy later/pay less may encourage us to purchase the pass later in the week.  At the very least, we'll be able to make a more informed decision.  

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 18, 2012)

senorak said:


> I called the Smuggs customer service center this morning, (to answer some ?'s I had re:  registration and Smuggs pass)....here are the answers I received:
> 
> 1.  Registration form DOES NOT need to be completed prior to arrival.  Can fill that out when you check in.
> 
> ...



Yes. You don't have to pre-register. It just helps sometimes in case something "fills-up". Glad to hear that about the Pass. I personally know nothing about the pass myself, as I am an owner. And, if someone on this message board told you differently, they might have been told something different by the resort, because that happens all the time! Depends on who you speak to sometimes!But I think you will be ok without it. But at least you have the option now.
I also thought you could also use the Courtside Pool without the Pass, but wasn't sure. But, since you are in Sycamores, there is a really nice pool there that you will enjoy and more convenient. But, the Courtside has 2 nice big hot tubs- we use those sometimes- so that's a plus.

Have a blast!


----------

